# How to connect my Macbook to a TV?



## jamike (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Panasonic HDTV screen, however, it doesn't have a VGA input. Only RCA (the three cables) and S-video. Is there any way I could connect my Macbook (not the latest generation, the one with a 950 integrated graphics card) to it?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## twister (Nov 23, 2008)

You need to grab an Apple DVI to Video Adapter. - $19

http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9267G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MjE0ODQ2MQ


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 23, 2008)

Almost, but your MacBook won't work with that.
Try this one: (Mini-DVI to Video adapter - same price...)
http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9319G/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MjE5MDc2Ng


----------



## jamike (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll get one of those. Appreciate your help!!


----------



## twister (Nov 23, 2008)

So close.  I guess it's the difference between a MacBook and an iMac.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, no. The Intel iMacs and MacBooks both use the exact same mini-DVI adapters. That will change as DisplayPort is more widely used. It's used on the newest MacBooks.


----------



## fryke (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah. Make sure you *do* get the right adapter. Mini-DVI for all MacBooks except the new aluminium ones that use Mini-DisplayPort. (The new white one still uses Mini-DVI, just like yours with GMA950 onboard-graphics.)

But does the TV really *not* have HDMI or DVI or component? A HDTV with only "bad" video inputs? Sounds illogical. If you *do* have HDMI or DVI, I would go that route.


----------



## miguelito (Jan 17, 2009)

I have an old Panasonic TV from 1999 (CT-36B24). I'm trying to connect my macbook to the TV, but I can't get any sound and the picture jumps. I'm using a mini-DVI to video adapter, composite video cable and stereo audio y-cable. I tried the front and back video and audio ports with the same result. I even attempted connecting through my digital to analog broadcast converter--no picture whatsoever. 

Is my TV just too old for this? Obviously other "appliances" connect with no problem.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 17, 2009)

miguelito said:


> I have an old Panasonic TV from 1999 (CT-36B24). I'm trying to connect my macbook to the TV, but I can't get any sound and the picture jumps. I'm using a mini-DVI to video adapter, composite video cable and stereo audio y-cable. I tried the front and back video and audio ports with the same result. I even attempted connecting through my digital to analog broadcast converter--no picture whatsoever.
> 
> Is my TV just too old for this? Obviously other "appliances" connect with no problem.



A TV is not your best choice for a computer monitor, whether you bought it in 1999 or 2009. DVI is video-only.
You need a separate audio connection between you computer and TV.
Your TV is [most likely] capable only of 30 fps--29.97 fps, actually. Your scan rate should be some integral multiple of 30 Hz--30 Hz, 60 Hz, _etc._
You must experiment with the settings in your _Displays_ preferences pane.


----------



## miguelito (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. Actually I did connect the audio with a separate cable, the y-cable through the audio out port on the mac. I successfully connected the sound to another old TV, but the video skipped in that instance as well. I also worked on the display settings in the Macbook, I tried every setting. 

Anything else I should try?


----------



## MiBC (Feb 15, 2010)

I am having a very similar issue with an older TV.  I want to connect my MacBook to an old Panasonic for watching movies.

*Computer: *

MacBook 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM 
Running OS X 10.4.11

*TV:*

1999 Panasonic Rear Projection
PT-51G44CA

I have a Dynex Mini-DVI to Video (the one with one composite output and an S-video output).  I plugged it in to the TV and I am getting pure jibberish on the TV screen on all possible display settings.

I also have a 3.5mm headphone jack to red/white composite cable for audio but I haven't even tried that as the picture is not working at all yet.

With regards to the video, is there something I am missing here?  From the research I did before buying the adapter this seemed to be the solution.

Thanks a lot!

Mike


----------

